# Navonics chip



## Zilla(walleye killa) (Mar 19, 2010)

We fish lake erie western basin was wondering if anyone could tell me the best navonics chip for this region my sonar needs the premium


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Check out the 'Fish-n-Chips' chip. As with any chip, make sure it is compatible with your sonar/gps before buying.


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 26, 2008)

Navoanics is good, more for nag. channels, etc., fish and cip is good, for my money I like Lakemaster better, with 2 root contour lines


----------



## Larry Carr (Sep 24, 2007)

What model and brand GPS/Sonar are you running? You have a couple of options, but until I know what brand and model, it makes it difficult. Some Plotter run Lakemaster and Navionics, others run Navionics and other brands.
I have worked for Navionics and know the other brands well from doing training with their products. Depending on the brand, you may have an option soon with Lakemaster, too. They are introducing a new MI/Lake Erie product as we speak.

LC


----------

